# Your dog's "uh-oh" face...



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

so ive noticed that when bailey does something wrong around us he makes the cutest face as if he were thinking "uh oh, im in trouble now" lol...and he just stands there as if contemplating what to do next..











Let's see your dog's "uh oh" face


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's a picture of Otis after I "yelled" at him








This is the look I get ALL of the time- how can a mommy be mad a that pathetic face??


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Buster has that face a lot of the time..








He was ashamed and wouldn't look at the camera..


----------



## mkh3482 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

My mom won't let me do nothin'........


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bailizzle812 said:


> so ive noticed that when bailey does something wrong around us he makes the cutest face as if he were thinking "uh oh, im in trouble now" lol...and he just stands there as if contemplating what to do next..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I just love Bailey!!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Sometimes Beavis pouts...










But mostly he just gives me sass.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

"Wha... I wasn't eating snow, I promise!"


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

BB, that looks like a "make the room stop spinning!" face.

I think I've made that face before.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

britishbandit said:


>


lol awww he looks like he just did something to get himself in trouble


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I remember taking that pic, it was a while back but he was distracted by something and I wanted to snap a pic with him facing me, so I slapped my hand on the carpet to get his attention, that's the reaction I got.  Immediate play time. HAHA


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

_Oh, did you notice it too? I swear it was like that before you got here_ look.


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

These pictures are priceless! You all are lucky having dogs that know when they did something wrong, and in return look guilty.

Riley always has one face on...he is never shy about the things he does...can you tell? In fact, he seems to want you to see his antics, and then he is very proud of himself. 

This is how he wins you over, he just smiles:




























I took a break from posting this to take this picture. This is the only other look Riley does from time to time. I call it his 'wild eye'. He is sleeping on the futon behind me as I type this. He came up, climbed on, sat down, and started making playfully growling as he rolled on his back biting the pillow next to him.

I said his name as he flopped to his side, and this is the look he gave me. Such a Riley moment:


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Dozer going ut-oh,








Me going UT-OHHH


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

Leave me along kid, im thinking...


----------



## Chelsea and Oskar (Feb 18, 2008)

These pictures are sooooo cute!

Bailizzle812: What kind of dog is he? Really pretty!

Here is Oskar's. Hes more confused, but its the same look when he gets in trouble... confused because he never understands why hes in trouble... hehe.










Or the "uh-oh, maybe if I don't look at her, she won't know I'm chewing up the cat's bed".


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Equest94 said:


>


hey equest. how is everything going with your situation? let us know............jcd


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

jcd said:


> hey equest. how is everything going with your situation? let us know............jcd



So far it's alright. An insurance inspector is still suppose to come at the end of March to re-assess everything and to take a look at Sabina. The lady actually seems to to have shut up for now (now that the damage is just about done), oddly enough she got in trouble with the AKC or something regarding her labs. I guess she was scamming people who bought puppies from her saying the puppies are eligible for all the showing organizations, but for close to $900 for a puppy it turns out they are not... I would really like to see her "Uh-OH!" face.

Oh, she also put a request in to withdraw from her committee position and also put her house up for sale... I wonder what's going on there... but hey, I'm really not complaining!

As for Sabina, we were looking through her adoption papers and the shelter actually gave us 2 sets: 1 saying she's a GSD/Lab, the other saying GSD/Cattle dog, which is actually more believable than lab. I mean, it explains some of her features like size, overall build, muzzle/face shape... so we'll go along with that. Our vet actually believes she is a GSD/Australian Kelpie mix which is closely related to the heeler/cattle dog anyways. Currently we have her registered as a GDS/Lab so we'll be to changing it to Cattle dog or Kelpie. So, now I'm very optimistic everything will work out well...

Thank you for asking. I let you know what happens once the inspector comes.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

**Yay for Sabina!

Kody wasnt even doing anything wrong, but this is his uh oh face!









Ohhh was I NOT supposed to be up here? Silly me.









What did I do???


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

"What shredded cardboard box and packing paper???"


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I posted a story about my lot waking me up and it seemed comical but they did get shouted at and heres their sad faces.
Blake,"not me"









Sorry









Been here the whole time honest


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> "What shredded cardboard box and packing paper???"



LOL - that looks like something Dominic would do! It's strange the things he chooses to destroy. One time he chewed up "The Whole Dog Journal" and "The Anatolian Times". I think he's afraid I'll read about new stuff to do to him!


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

haha these pics are just too funny...love them!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,balizzle,great idea for a thread.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> LOL,balizzle,great idea for a thread.


why thank you, thank you very much ...LOL


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

HA HA BoxMeIn! That made me laugh so hard. Reminds me of some things that Carter has done.

Here is Carter's "Uh oh..." Face:


His other one looks more like "I'm gonna be hit" face, and that one crushes my heart.

I call this one "Maybe if I look pretty momy will be happy:


Then just for fun:


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> "Wha... I wasn't eating snow, I promise!"


Look at that face!!!! You know, Durb, isn't it my turn to have Snoop for a while???




Darkmoon said:


> Then just for fun:


Look at Carters Big-Boy face!!! He's so handsome.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I've posted this one before, a long time ago....


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo's is kinda like this:


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's Rowdy's walk of shame...


----------



## mkh3482 (Dec 30, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

Those faces are priceless! Love it!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who me? No I didn't rip the back off the couch. I think the Chihuahuas did it.


----------

